# Battlefield 3 Verzögerung?



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Januar 2012)

*Battlefield 3 Verzögerung?*

Hi, hab gerade nach vielen Jahren wieder CSS ausgepackt und war überrascht. Überrascht deshalb:
In BF3 gibt es bei mir ein merkwürdiges Verbindungsproblem. Wenn ich jemanden in den Kopf schieße, läuft er noch etwa 2 Schritte weiter, was dazu führt, dass ich mehrere Schüsse ausversehen auf einen eigentlich "toten" Gegner abfeuere. Die Animation kommt quasi erst weit nach dem Treffer. 
Auch wenn Gegner um die Ecke kommen, knallen sie mich extrem schnell ab, als hätten sie mich schon viel früher gesehen, als ich sie. Das selbe, wenn ICH um die Ecke komme. Viel zu späte Gegenwehr.

Jetzt habe ich wieder CSS gespielt und es war herrlich direkt. In der Millisekunde in der ich abgedrückt habe, ist der Gegner umgekippt. Ich sehe den Gegner genau dann wenn er mich sieht. Und nur so kann man skill vll ausspielen.


Bin ich der einzige, der diesen seltsamen Fehler hat?


----------



## shirib (31. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hi, hab gerade nach vielen Jahren wieder CSS ausgepackt und war überrascht. Überrascht deshalb:
> In BF3 gibt es bei mir ein merkwürdiges Verbindungsproblem. Wenn ich jemanden in den Kopf schieße, läuft er noch etwa 2 Schritte weiter, was dazu führt, dass ich mehrere Schüsse ausversehen auf einen eigentlich "toten" Gegner abfeuere. Die Animation kommt quasi erst weit nach dem Treffer.
> Auch wenn Gegner um die Ecke kommen, knallen sie mich extrem schnell ab, als hätten sie mich schon viel früher gesehen, als ich sie. Das selbe, wenn ICH um die Ecke komme. Viel zu späte Gegenwehr.
> 
> ...


Soweit ich weiß hängen die Hitboxen bei Bewegungen hinterher und deswegen man wird auch noch dann getroffen, wenn man sich schon längst in Deckung befindet. Sehr ärgerlich, wie ich finde.

Möglicherweise kann es dir jemand anders besser erklären (Wenn meine überhaupt korrekt ist ).


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2012)

Das könnte aber auch was mit dem Internet zu tun haben. Was haste denn für eine Internetleitung?


----------



## Mothman (31. Januar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das könnte aber auch was mit dem Internet zu tun haben. Was haste denn für eine Internetleitung?


Ja, klingt irgendwie nach nem klassischem "Lag". Was hast du denn für einen Ping?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Januar 2012)

DSL 6000, Ping unter 30 O_o in der Regel so 12.

Ich vermute ähnliches wie Shirib, ich meine so etwas gelesen zu haben. Finde aber gerade nichts. Ich finde das äusserst ärgerlich. 
Ich dachte ich wäre schlecht geworden, so wie ich um Ecken scheinbar immer zu langsam bin. Nach einer Runde CSS mit 12:1 KD habe ich herausgefunden, dass es nicht an meinen Reaktionen liegt. 

Deiner Sig zufolge spielst du ja auch BF3 Shirib, kannst du ähnliches berichten?


----------



## Onlinestate (31. Januar 2012)

Also mir kommt das auch bekannt vor, aber ich vermute hier Absicht.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie häufig euch das passiert, aber ich kenne kein Spiel, wo sich zwei Leute ständig gegenseitig erschießen (also von Waffen mit Verzögerung abgesehen).
Mir ist sogar einmal passiert, dass sich zwei Sniper gegenseitig erschießen und da kann mir keiner sagen, dass die Kugel bei einer Distanz von < 200m so lange fliegt.

Selbst auf kürzester Distanz passiert mir das ab und zu. Also der Ping spielt normalerweise ja auch gar nicht die Rolle, weil der Server entscheidet, ob du getroffen wurdest oder nicht. Der Ping sagt lediglich aus, wie schnell die Daten mit dem Server aktualisiert werden. Bei schlechtem Ping würdest du lediglich später erfahren, dass du getötet wurdest. Die Schüsse, die du seit deinem Tod abgefeuert hast (weil dein Client ja immer noch denkt du würdest leben), dürften dann ja keine Auswirkung haben, weil der Server entscheidet, ob deine Kugeln auch irgendwen treffen.


----------



## shirib (1. Februar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> DSL 6000, Ping unter 30 O_o in der Regel so 12.
> 
> Ich vermute ähnliches wie Shirib, ich meine so etwas gelesen zu haben. Finde aber gerade nichts. Ich finde das äusserst ärgerlich.
> Ich dachte ich wäre schlecht geworden, so wie ich um Ecken scheinbar immer zu langsam bin. Nach einer Runde CSS mit 12:1 KD habe ich herausgefunden, dass es nicht an meinen Reaktionen liegt.
> ...


Ich hatte in Erinnerung das ich darüber die Tage im Battlelogforum etwas gelesen hatte, konnte diese Ausführungen leider nicht mehr finden. Ich bin mir allerdings ziemlich sicher das es nicht an der Internetverbindung liegt (zumindest in grobgeschätzen 90 bis 95 % der Fälle). In der letzten Runde, die ich auf Metro spielte, hatte ich wieder mindestens ein halbes Duzend dieser Fälle. Einer war besonders "krass", ich wurde noch mehrmals von einigen Kugeln getroffen und ca 49 Leben abgezogen, obwohl ich schon mindestens 5 Meter hinter einer Hauswand zurückgelegt hatte und ich gar nicht mehr von irgendeinem Feind gesehen werden konnte. Das ist schon mehr als ärgerlich.


----------



## X3niC (1. Februar 2012)

In bf3 wird die Spielerposition über den Klienten berechnet und nicht über den Server, Dice will das aber scheinbar wieder umstellen, aufgrund des rubberbanding.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was rubberbanding ist, denke aber mal, das, was ich meine.Aber hätte dice das nicht schon vor Monaten machen können? O_o 
Ich meine das ist kein Texturbug, das ist ne große Sache...


----------



## X3niC (1. Februar 2012)

Rubberbanding ist das deine Figur sozusagen an einem Gummiband hängt und deswegen hast du das Gefühl du rennst um die Ecke wirst aber trotzdem erschossen und stehst aufeinmal vor der ecke.


Warum das Dice nicht schneller fixt?
Also ich persönlich habe keinerlei rubberbanding Probleme, ich nehme aber mal an, dass das ein schwieriger Prozess ist, da du natürlich mehr server benötigst aber so gut kenne ich mich da nicht aus.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Februar 2012)

Du hast keine Probleme? Erstaunlich, wenn das ein Serverseitiges Problem ist, sollten das doch alle haben?


----------



## X3niC (1. Februar 2012)

Es ist eben KEIN Serverproblem.
_
Fall 1
Klient:
Du läufst los, deine Position wird berechnet an den Gegner geschickt und dem Gegner seine Position wird berechnet und an dich geschickt.
_
_Fall2
Server:
Du läufst, Postion wird an den Server geschickt und an alle anderen weitergegeben._

Das Problem ist scheinbar das der Klient vorgang länger dauert ( in ms)
Ab und zu werd ich auch erwischt OBWOHL ich gefühlt um die ecke war, das passiert aber eher selten, bei meinen Kumpels genauso keiner hat eigentlich größere Probleme mit Bf3. zum Glück:-/


----------



## Kwengie (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich denke,
daß ist eher ein Problem sein Battlefield: Bad Company 2 und daß das mit den großzügig angelegten Hitboxen zusammenhängt.

Beispiel:
auf Grand Basar sehe ich einen Feind mit der Bazuka, will ihn ins Fadenkreuz nehmen. Plötzlich kann ich mich nicht mehr bewegen und bin wie erstarrt. Ich sehe, wie der die Rakete abschießt und mich trifft. Toll soetwas.
Weiter habe ich spaßeshalber auf den Vorderlauf eines Gewehres geschossen, den Feind habe ich jedoch nicht gesehen.
Komischerweise habe ich auf Grand Basar getroffen und einen Kill eingesackt.


----------

